# Blue Screen On New PC



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I got a Blue Screen on my new Dell OptiPlex 3050 today (attached).

Stop Code: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

It said that the issue was a failure of win32kbase.sys

Suggested I go to a Windows stop code webpage, which I did. It was useless and basically says if your PC is old, this is what you should do!!!!

Any ideas?

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

UPDATE:

I have run sfc /scannow and get "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

Only unusual activity today was that I installed a new piece of software.

Corel Paint Shop Pro X8

During the install process there were three options available to me.

Install 32-Bit
Install 64-bit
Install 32-bit and 64-bit (recommended)

I chose the third option.

Regards,
Tommy


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If that was the only thing that changed, have to tried doing a system restore to the point just prior to installing PSP? Did the blue screen happen while doing anything specific (ie running PSP)? Have you installed SP3 of PSP x8 from the corel website? Lots of questions I know, but if the only change was that software, then I'd suspect that is the culprit.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks djaburg

To answer your questions.

I have not tried doing a system restore, as there is no restore point.
Bluescreen happened during normal activity.
After I installed PSP, I ran all updates, so Yes.

Should I uninstall and re-install for *only *64-bit?

The PC is running normally now, and I was hoping that the data provided during bluescreen would have assisted in giving more detailed information about the error. Typical Windows - spurt out messages that are nebulous and not specific as to cause!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall PSP, reboot and see how the computer reacts. If it works well then you know that was the issue. 
Then post to the Corel Forum for better results. https://community.coreldraw.com/talk/


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk

I was already planning to do as you suggest with regard to Corel forum and I will follow up on this today.

However, the PC is working fine right this minute (with PSP still installed). Unless I have another blue screen, how can I ever be sure that was the problem? 

I had hoped that the reference to a specific .sys file might have helped point to the issue.

Tommy


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

win32kbase.sys is Windows base system file not likely the cause, more likely it is the system component that discovered the fault and called for a halt.

x8 had several issues early on with Win 10, do you have all the service pack updates installed now?> https://www.paintshoppro.com/en/support/updates/#psp-version-tab=2


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Wrench97

When I check for updates I'm told there are none available.

Tommy


----------



## donaldmitchell (Jan 24, 2018)

The System Service Exception error can occur due to several reasons, including:

Corrupted or missing protected system files
Automated update services such as Google Update service
Video drivers or other drive issues
Bad memory or antivirus/antispyware/security programs

Fix System Service Exception Errors - 

1. Repair and Replace Corrupted/Missing System Files
At times, some of the protected system files in your system may get corrupted. When this happens, you may face system service exception error. To fix this error, you can use a built-in Windows utility called System File Checker. This tools checks for the corrupted and missing system files and will replace them with cached files stored on your PC if necessary.

2. Run the System File Checker Tool
In Search type cmd or command prompt.
Right-click on Command Prompt and select Run as administrator. If asked to enter an administrator password, do it.
When the command prompt window appears, type the following command to run the System File Checking tool:
sfc /scannow
Hit enter to run the command. This will begin system scan, and you can see the verification progress. When it reaches 100%, you can close the Window.
Once done, restart your PC and see if the system service exception error occurs again.

3. Update BIOS, Video Card Drivers, Sound Card Drivers, etc
At times, the external hardware such as Keyboard, mouse and USB devices can cause system service exception error. This error can be fixed by either updating the drive of the concerned hardware to the latest one or by uninstalling the USB device.

4. Run a Malware Scan
If you check your error log, you may find that the system service exception error was caused due to a bad address to win32k.sys. This happens if win32k.sys file is corrupted or got infected with malware.

5. Disable Automatic Update Services
Some programs like Google Chrome and Firefox keeps checking for the new updates regularly. Most the time, these checkup happens when you restart your PC every day and start the program. To fix this, you can try disabling these automatic update services from the System Configuration tab. Press Windows Key + R and type msconfig and hit enter. It will open System Configuration window. Under System Configuration window, click and open the Services tab. Check the box “Hide all Microsoft Services”. This will hide all the Microsoft services from the list. Now find two Google Update services and uncheck them. Click Apply and click OK to save the changes


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi donaldmitchell

Thanks for that very comprehensive reply.

1) I ran sfc after the error and no issues were found

2) I had run "Dell Support Assistant" on my pc a couple of days before the error, and ran "Drivers and Downloads" and was informed that everything is up to date

3) I have Malwarebytes on my pc and there are no malware etc. threats

4) I have just now disabled Automatic Update Services for Google. Can you tell me which programs this affects so that I can update manually occasionally.

Tommy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Google Updates are for Google products., Chrome, Google Toolbar, GMail, Google +, Google World etc. 
You can also restart the computer and press F12 and do the Dell *Diagnostics *to test the HDD and RAM.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk

I ran Dell Diagnostics and all tests passed.

Tommy


----------

